# Máquina trenzadora



## aztatu

Hola, de nuevo.

Me podríais decir cuál sería la traducción para "*Máquina trenzadora*"? 

Es una máquina la cual trenza con hilos un tubo haciendo una malla en su superfície.

Además, me gustaría saber cómo se diría la acción de trenzar.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## danielfranco

Supongo que se puede decir "braid" o "plaid". A ver qué dice Google para "máquinas trenzadoras".
Ya vuelvo…

EDIT -

Ya vine. ¿Son estas máquinas? En ese caso se llaman "thread braiding machines". Si no, pus' no.


----------



## aztatu

danielfranco said:


> Supongo que se puede decir "braid" o "plaid". A ver qué dice Google para "máquinas trenzadoras".
> Ya vuelvo…
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> Ya vine. ¿Son estas máquinas? En ese caso se llaman "thread braiding machines". Si no, pus' no.


 
Muchísimas gracias, Daniel.

Efectivamente, he ojeado una web de una empresa que fabrica con estas máquinas y las llaman: *Brading machines*.

Saludos.


----------



## aztatu

aztatu said:


> *Brading  Braiding machines *
> 
> Me meto bronca a mí mismo


----------



## aztatu

danielfranco said:


> Supongo que se puede decir "braid" o "plaid". A ver qué dice Google para "máquinas trenzadoras".
> Ya vuelvo…
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> Ya vine. ¿Son estas máquinas? En ese caso se llaman "thread braiding machines". Si no, pus' no.


 
Por lo visto algunos también llaman a esta máquina "Knitting machine" 

Cuál de ambas crees que es la más técnica o cuál sería la más correcta?

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, literally trenzar is braid and tejer is knit. 
Do you think a máquina trenzadora is the same as a máquina tejedora? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## aztatu

Hi k-in-sc, yes you're right.

The thing is one of our suppliers has told me they call it this way though it doesn't necessarily mean she's right.

So, I have chosen Plaiding machine which I think is the most suitable in this case as both of you've said, literally talking.

Thanks, again.


----------



## k-in-sc

That was a typo. It should be "plaiting," with a T. "Plaid" is the Scottish tartan fabric. Hope it's not too late to fix it!


----------



## k-in-sc

Note that "plait" is the British term, and is pronounced "plat."
"Braid" is American. 
Good luck!


----------



## aztatu

Don't worry, K. I have enough time to fix it still. 

So, I've finally decided to write: "Braiding machine". 

Thanks, again.


----------

